# Seattle Ring



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Does anyone know if this was filmed?(other than for advertising purposes).
It doesn't offend my eyes like most cycles :lol:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The production has never been filmed.


----------

